# mosquitos and bugs



## Deleted member 363

How do you guys deal with them? I hate bugspray.


----------



## Chro

For mosquitoes, eat less salt, use unscented products, keep dry, lessen sweet foods intake (sugar/fruits), and wear dark colors. These little things will HELP prevent mosquitoes, but not 100% of the time, and many may be out of your control at any one moment.

Supposedly vinegar works when lightly applied to the skin, I have also heard peppermint oil works, garlic (when eaten) prevents the little bitches as well.

Finally smoke prevents mosquitoes to a degree, so if you smoke then you have that, if not then just burn some incense.


----------



## Geoff

Chro said:


> I have also heard peppermint oil works



damn straight. that shit saved my life after the last hurricane rolled through here. The mosquito is my #1 enemy. it is the only creature i can say i truely hate. Also carrying bounce dryer sheets on your clothing (or simply rubbing them on your clothes and skin) can keep the little bastards off ya'. But peppermint oil is the best bug spray I've ever used. you can steal it really easily from Whole Foods Market if there's one near you.


----------



## Deleted member 363

sweet, thanks


----------



## Ravie

yeah i just chain smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Geoff

Ravie said:


> yeah i just chain smoke cigarettes.



too bad i don't smoke, cigarettes anyway. i just always had a small fire going inside my squat when the mosquitos were bad. or stole shit loads of incents. I guess you could say i chain smoked blunts in those days (or should i say 'daze'), seeing as how weed is so cheap down here. lol


----------



## Dmac

i use cutter skinsations, with aloe and vitamin e. it is cheap, and doesn't stink like most bug sprays, most importantly, it does not leave your skin all oily. ya can get it cheap at a doller store, cheaper if ya pocket it.

also, know it sounds wierd, but fabric softener sheets (for the dryer) like downey work very well, smell good too. ya just have to re apply more often.


----------



## Deleted member 363

I love dryer sheets.


----------



## finn

When I was in the woods up in Maine, I got bitten so much that my body got used to it and ignored it. When I finally got out, I actually had mosquito bite withdrawal, my skin felt tingly all over!


----------



## Geoff

i wish i could say the same. I hate mosquitoes so much and down here there are west nile scares so i'm the type to slap at every mosquito i see. I'm the great mosquito hunter.


----------



## yyyoshiii

ticks suck.


----------



## L.C.

skin so soft is supposed to work well. i think it stinks too, but nothing beats bug dope.


----------



## Poe Boy

I eat garlic like other people eat salt.

That and a big ass nasty cigar and the little fuckers steer a wide path around me.


----------



## ianfernite

Patchouli does work fairly well. Smoking works to an extent; cigars more than cigarettes. 

When I slept by a river in Richmond, my exposed skin (hands, lower back, but not face) were COVERED with bites. Probably around a thousand (no joke) total. Statistically speaking, I should have West Nile or some mosquito-carried disease.

After that, bites don't bother me much at all. Haha.


----------



## drunken marauder

Has anyone ever tried one of these??? I dont know how economical it would be or if it even works but it looks pretty damn cool..
18550 - Mosquito Repellent, Butane-Powered, Camo


----------



## IBRRHOBO

L.C. said:


> skin so soft is supposed to work well. i think it stinks too, but nothing beats bug dope.


 
Dead on. Works so good that the USMC made a contract w/Avon for the formula and cuts it w/DEET. We were using it in Operation Just Cause when I was in Panama back in the 90's.


----------



## drunken marauder

Yea I was checking it out in Dicks sporting good the cartridge only last like 6 hours or something like that but it works for 250 and they look easy enough to steal...


----------



## finn

Someone told me that eucalyptus oil worked well for her, although it didn't smell so great itself... I will use cedar essence on myself every now and then.


----------



## wartomods

someone told me that tobacco smoke keeps mosquitos aways , but i continue to ruin my lungs and see no effects, ahahaha.
Not too related, but can anyone confirme if tobacco smoke can keep wild animals away, when in the wilderness. I got this wolf phobia


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,

I get eaten alive !
I'm starting to think it's my Pheromones (I'm female).

I was still getting eaten alive when I stopped eating sugar/sweetners, fruit
when I did an anti candida/fungus diet...........

I get really bad infections when I get bit too, I can't win !
And I get detmatistus real bad if i use perfumes, etc.

So !
I've recently been eating a shit load of rawuncooked garlic with every meal,
and it's been working great.
It's also helping to cure my really bad foot fungus that's been getting infected,
which has been happily unexpected !
Good luck

Linda


----------



## CdCase123

finn said:


> When I was in the woods up in Maine, I got bitten so much that my body got used to it and ignored it.



thats amazing and encouraging! I always wondered when i would watch travel/nature specials and watch all the natives being completly unaffected by the constant bugs occupying their bodies.



as for all the people talking about smoke, i dont know where this terrible advice came from. but mostquitos are attracted to Co2.


----------



## connerR

There are patches that you can stick to your body/clothing. I used some a while ago and they seemed to work...forgot the brand, but similar to this:

Mosquito Repellant Patch


----------



## drun_ken

im a big fan of eating a clove of garlic a day....works preety well...and is yummy


----------



## 614 crust




----------



## finn

norplain said:


> as for all the people talking about smoke, i dont know where this terrible advice came from. but mostquitos are attracted to Co2.



Well, mosquitoes are attracted to carbon dioxide, but they actually don't like smoke. But with the amount of smoke needed to keep them away, you'll damage your lungs if you keep it up for a long while. Tribespeople from the old Scottish highlands and certain parts of Africa had badly ventilated huts where the smoke would repel mosquitoes and flies, though nowadays screens are the way of keeping bugs away.


----------



## 614 crust




----------



## Mogwai

Peppermint oil and garlic have always worked well for me too. Also, peppermint oil keeps a variety of bugs away, not just mosquitoes.


----------



## 614 crust

I have noticed garlic does work good for me as well.


----------



## drun_ken

why do you think the vampire myth includes the garlic thing...cuz blood suckers hate garlic...not joking...


----------



## CdCase123

has anyone else noticed that mosquitos are A LOT LESS rampant on the west coast then other parts of the country?! or is it just me?


----------



## CdCase123

Widerstand said:


> In the summer time I have a small pump spray bottle of 98% DEET... You can try all the natural things in the world but if I'm out in say Montana maybe near a system of lake ill let the people get eaten alive and ill be watching them land on my arms and die.




watching people die in your arms or mosquitos?


----------



## CdCase123

Widerstand said:


> Yes ill be watching people land on my arms and die... I thought it was obvious I was talking about mozzies and not people.



except of course that DEET doesnt work by killing mosquitos, nor does it even repel them, but infact just prevents them from detecting us in the first place.

but it is nice to have an open approach to natural repellents/alternatives as there can be many reasons not to use DEET, or reasons why one wouldn't be able to use DEET to begin with.


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew

didn't take the time to read if this has been said,but, deet the more deet a bottle has in it the better.Deet is the shit that actually repels the other shit is fragrance and water.Walmart sells 100% deet yeah it gives you cancer but fuck the bugs. or just spray it on your cloths.


----------



## Kim Chee

Yeah, I know this is an old thread but it is almost spring despite what it looks like in your neighborhood, mosquito/bug season is almost upon us.

A few years ago (yes, they had mosquitoes back then) I was in Dilworth, ND waiting for my train. I couldn't help but notice the overabundance of ticks and mosquitoes. They were the worst I had ever seen. I could not be anywhere near the tracks without getting shredded by some of the lowest life forms on the planet. So, what was a broke ass train rider to do in such a situation? I went across the street to the local K-Fart and went to the aisle where the bug spray is kept. I could have walked out the store without paying, but that would be stealing and that is not my usual m.o. So I pick up the bug spray and proceed to slowly walk down a couple of aisles all the time spraying the shit out of myself and clothing. I made sure to get a good dose as I didn't want to be fucked with by any more bloodsuckers. I set the can down and headed out the store confident that it would work. When I got back to the track NO insect problem. Well, for 8 hours anyway there was no problem. The label says it is good for 8 hours and they do not lie, you can set a damn clock by that shit. So I headed back in the store to reapply. It took me awhile to get out of that yard as security was a bit tight (being a noob didn't help either), but I did get out. I will always try to remember that I can go into a store and "sample" their product in the future.


----------



## Dead horse

I just let it happen that is unless i'm in somewhere like northern Ontario after sun down then i just run for parking lots and shit like that that are away from standing pools of water


----------



## dharma bum

SULFUR POWDER!!! it's a little harder to find these days, maybe at an old mom and pops pharmacy. put some in the bottom of some panty hose and tie a knot in it. pat it all over you and your clothes. does smell a little bad, but not like sulfur water or boiled eggs, but it DOES THE JOB!
also the dryer lint thing works well too. instead of just patting it on your clothes, just put one in each pocket.
another thing... if you DO get bitten, if you don't scratch it for about 15-20 min the itch will normally go away depending on where the bite is.

hope this helps.


----------



## Dishka8643

target and wallmart sometimes carry this lemon-eucalyptus & tea-tree oil bug spray. It's non corrosive to clothing, and non toxic to humans. Works great against ticks and mosquito's. Downside is it needs to be reapplied every 6 hours.


----------



## outskirts

If you have a fire going burn some Red Cedar branches. Mosquitoes hate the smoke from Red Cedar. But don't just throw the branches
right on the fire, let them smolder on the edge of your fire so you get more smoke out of them.
You can also try crushing and rubbing on yourself the leaves of Spicebush (Lindera benzoin). Mosquitoes are not very fond of it
but it's not fool proof. Spicebush is great for keeping gnats out of your eyes. Rub your eyebrows with crushed spicebush leaves and
good bye gnats.
As for ticks, I generally make my body an unpleasant host for them, sassafras tea daily and increase my tobacco use.


----------



## outskirts

Ravie said:


> yeah i just chain smoke cigarettes.


That shit will work to keep ticks from biting you too!
I have a friend who smokes a pipe, but he smokes at least half a dozen times a day. He could walk a mile through a field of ticks
and chiggers and nothing will bite him!


----------



## outskirts

A mosquito net is well worth it. It's light and easy to back. Take good care of it and it will give you many a peaceful nights sleep.


----------



## Earth

been taking b complex to keep em away, and when they bite, good olde aloe vera gets applied.


----------



## Pheonix

A word about West Nile, Many people that get exposed to it end up making anti-bodies against it. Most people that get hospitalized for West Nile are old, young or have weaken immune systems. Most travelers and hobos already produce the West Nile anti-bodies.

The itchyness of the mosquito bite comes from a chemical that the little bugger places on your skin not in your skin. So there for the easiest way to relieve the itch is simply by washing the skin. Sorry if this treatment causes you to lose Punk Points.


----------

